# Portage lake jumbos



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

2014012295181538.jpg. Fished with my buddy chris and got on a good school of jumbos. Most perch were around 10 inches. Ended up with 28 perch and 20 gills.


----------



## chris311 (Oct 24, 2010)

fishing was the best i have had this year all nice fish 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice job guys those are the days that keep you coming back for more


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

Nice catch what were they biting on


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Wow that a great catch!


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok, I'll bite! Which lake?


----------



## Anziosaint (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm shameless too...what lake and bait?????? I gots to know;-)


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Kudo's on Finding them... and catching them too!


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice score!

The question should be. What depth did you find them at?


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

nice bunch of perch.. ron (PLB&T) better get stocked up on bait, probably going to have a line at his door waiting him to open. LOL go get'em boy's..


----------



## chris311 (Oct 24, 2010)

we got them on east reservoir on fire tiger jigs with waxie and 2 red maggots 13fow


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice haul! I've never done good on perch in the Portage Lakes, but then again, I've never tried for them! Too busy with the crappie and redears. Making me want to get out there and brave the cold!


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Hmmm...I wonder if they are feeding on bloodworms?


----------

